# Reading > Forum Book Club >  The Christmas Special concluded.

## Stanislaw

A Charlie Brown Christmasthe night before christmasa christmas carolhow the grinch stole ChristmasBurning the Christmas GreensThe Little Match GirlGarfield ChristmasChristmas without RodneyTroll winterthe nutcrackersnoopy's ChristmasWhy we like themHow they are similarHow they are differentHow hey reflect Christmas spiritWhat ever else you see fit!

Now this isn't for homework (my school year ends in two weeks) I was just interested in _your_ meaning of Christmas!

Merry Christmas!!

----------


## Scheherazade

Where do we find these?

If anyone knows the links, please do not hesitate to post!  :Tongue: 

Here s the link for The Little Match Girl:

http://www.online-literature.com/han..._andersen/981/

.

----------


## Stanislaw

Garfield Christmas Cartoons 

The snoopy christmas (if not availiable in your library can be downloaded)

If you are using Winmx, look for the snoopy one from user name 'henry_the_pious' there are some numbers but from what I have seen there arn't too many henry the pios's out there. lol

----------


## Jester

I read the little match girl and felt chillled to the bones. I can't see the christmas spirit, nobody came to help her, there was no benevolant spirit who saved her life and instead she died, cold and alone. I thought it was just sad (sad int he tear sprouting way not that other slang way in which we soemtimes use sad and pathetic interchangeably, good story just sad and so unlike most christmas stories that are happy).

----------


## Stanislaw

It is really sad, (I always shed a tear everytime I read it...call me a sissy if ye will) But in the end she does get what she most desires, freedom from her horrible life. It is a real bitter sweat story.

----------


## Jester

yeah it is.... i just find those kinds of stories more sadder then reality... I'm still confused about the christmas spirit in it though.

----------


## Stanislaw

She got her fondest wish, to live with her Grandmother in a happier place. AKA, heaven. I think the stroy although it be sad, is about perservearance and reward for living a noble and holesome life.

----------


## Jester

how do we know this girl lived a noble and wholesom life.... its unclear on that note? but i think about perseverience and maybe even that we should not look at death in such a sad way and thinking of it as the end.

----------

